# The Famous Gold Hill of Shaftesbury



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

This iconic hill is in the town of Shaftesbury in the English County of Dorset...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/12/the-iconic-gold-hill-of-shaftesbury.html


----------



## Raven (Dec 3, 2014)

A very interesting story about a picturesque English town.
I enjoy seeing pictures and learning about places I will never get to see in person.


----------

